# Is Serviceberry salt tolerant



## Stachura01 (Apr 25, 2009)

Want to plant a serviceberry close to edge of tidal marsh. With unusually high tides, like the rare chesapeake hurricane it will get wet. Will it tolerate this?


----------



## S Mc (Apr 28, 2009)

Whereas the native serviceberry, _Amelanchier canadensis_, is considered road and sea salt tolerant, I am pretty sure that is referring to aerial/topical sources.

Whether it can survive saline water, I don't know. What other species are already growing near this tidal marsh and how close to the water source are they?

Sylvia


----------



## PB (Apr 28, 2009)

I am guessing no. The marsh is sandy correct? Not exactly the ideal soil for _Amelanchier_. The sand won't filter much of the NaCl out, and the roots will dehydrate.


----------



## Stachura01 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd actually rate the soil as loam. The tree would be very close to the 100 year flood line. The tree will not have wet feet. The water is low to mid range salinaty.

It was obvious when talking to the homeowner that she really loves watching the numerous species of birds in the area and I wanted to do a good job of enhancing that passion of hers. I know birds are crazy over the fruit. It is my policy to plant the right tree for both the person and the person's environment.

Any other suggestions if the collective prognosis is bad? Zone 7a


----------



## Stachura01 (Apr 28, 2009)

Native species on site include:
_Cornus, Quercus, Acer, Ilex, Juniperus, Prunus, Pinus, Betula_


----------



## PB (Apr 28, 2009)

Stachura01 said:


> Native species on site include:
> _Cornus, Quercus, Acer, Ilex, Juniperus, Prunus, Pinus, Betula_



If those are on site, and doing well then I would expect the Amelanchier to do well.


----------

